# Tiller Question



## annagcaroline (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking to buy new rear tine tiller. What is better Cub Cadet (has Honda engine) or Craftsman from Sears? Look to be made about the same except for engine. What do ya'll think?
Or would you recommend another kind in the same price range?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 11, 2010)

annagcaroline said:


> Looking to buy new rear tine tiller. What is better Cub Cadet (has Honda engine) or Craftsman from Sears? Look to be made about the same except for engine. What do ya'll think?
> Or would you recommend another kind in the same price range?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay





I've got the Craftsman and love it... I had a Troybilt and hated it.  I prefer counter rotating tines and most of the well know models are extremely similar so I'd be looking at the best deal and go from there.


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 11, 2010)

annagcaroline said:


> Looking to buy new rear tine tiller. What is better Cub Cadet (has Honda engine) or Craftsman from Sears? Look to be made about the same except for engine. What do ya'll think?
> Or would you recommend another kind in the same price range?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay



I would think that a Honda would be WAY better than a craftsman.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the Cub Cadet model, but I used to work in the lawn and garden department at Sears.  If I was gonna drop that kinda coin, I'd get the dual rotating model instead of the counter rotating.  The dual rotating model is a little larger and heavier.  I never saw one comeback in my 2 years working there.

That said, in general, I think the Honda motors are generally higher quality than the B&S stuff that comes on the Craftsman.  My only question would be if the Honda motor was large enough.  I don't know what size they put on the tiller.  But, they seem to run smaller engines on things, and while they run like a top, you want your tiller to have some grunt to it.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree that the Honda engines are generally better quality..however.. Briggs and Stratton parts can be found just about anywhere once the warranty is done.  Dang boys Briggs and Stratton invented gasoline! Just like Muddy Waters invented electricity!


----------



## allenww (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm with Bitterroot.  I grew up w/B&S, I can walk in most any mower shop and get parts, and I can tell by the sound
it makes if it is happy. 

Honda makes a fine motor.  Maybe if I was younger.

    wa


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 12, 2010)

I used a craftsman last year and it was great real easy to use and dug right up. Wish I could have kept it.


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 12, 2010)

*Snapper tiller*

I have been using a Snapper with a briggs 5hp on it for 15 years .I dont let any body borrow it and i wash it off  every time i use it and  dry it off and put in the storage shed ZERO problems in all these years   PS I put sta-bil in the gas and run it before storing it


----------



## Georgesur (Mar 12, 2010)

*Tiller*

I have a Craftsman and for the 6 years that I have owned it and it was used when I got it, it starts and runs like a champ. It has never seen a storage room or garage sits outside in the elements. It has tilled plenty of garden space as well as a few small food plots. Hope I didnot just jink it.


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Mar 13, 2010)

i would look at a snapper or even get an old troy-bilt (not the lowes model)...i have worn out several tillers landscaping but those old troy bilt and the snappers keep on running.  but make sure that it has counter rotating tines it will till much better and be easier to control.


----------



## annagcaroline (Mar 13, 2010)

*Tiller*

Thanks for all the info. Just got back from Sears and picked up a Craftsman while it was on sale. Sure hope it does the trick!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 13, 2010)

annagcaroline said:


> Thanks for all the info. Just got back from Sears and picked up a Craftsman while it was on sale. Sure hope it does the trick!!



Can I borrow it?


----------

